# Zipper HR10-250 Ethernet Problems



## robroy90 (Jun 7, 2002)

I just finished a complete installation of a new drive on my HR10-250 using the Zipper method, and everything seems to be working great, except for Ethernet. I am using the Netgear FA-120 USB adapter.

I know the adapter works, because I tested it with a PC. I assigned a static IP compatible with my network when I ran through the Zipper install, but I have rebooted the Tivo several times, and cannot get the power LED to light on the FA-120, which tells me I probably have an issue with the driver loading, etc.

Can someone please tell me what I should be looking for to troubleshoot this? I am kinda stuck at the moment. 

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Look at the troubleshooting section of the Zipper wiki.


----------



## robroy90 (Jun 7, 2002)

I checked the Wiki, and it honestly wasn't all that helpful. I am not getting a power light on the adapter, which tells me that the (proper) driver may not be loading?

Is there a difference in the wired drivers that need to be copied/loaded? I seem to recall from a former Tivo hacking experience that there was a difference in the drivers between the Netgear FA-120 and other adapters.

Can anyone else give me some things to try? I don't mind pulling the drive and checking things out from the command line.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The FA120 works (gets power) on an unmodded tivo.
Have you tried the other usb port?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You can also mount the drive back in the pc, and check the author file to make sure the correct IP parameters are being set, and insmod statements are there to load the drivers.


----------



## robroy90 (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I tried both ports, can't get the FA-120 to light up. The FA-120 works just fine on a PC, so I know it isn't the adapter.

Any reason why it didn't work correctly when I applied the scripts? I KNOW I entered valid and correct IP address info. I got a message that it was successful.


I left the unit on overnight, and am now getting an error message about a hardware problem and it being unable to record until it is resolved. Why I am I seeing that now? It was working fine before on a previously "baked" drive without the zipper/scripts.

Thanks again, I am really stuck now.

Rob


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

robroy90 said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. I tried both ports, can't get the FA-120 to light up. The FA-120 works just fine on a PC, so I know it isn't the adapter.
> 
> Any reason why it didn't work correctly when I applied the scripts? I KNOW I entered valid and correct IP address info. I got a message that it was successful.
> 
> ...


You need to run the script called 51killer.tcl to get rid of the error. Of course you need to be able to connect to the tivo to do that. If you make/buy a serial cable you can connect to the tivo to run the script, and figure out why your network isn't connecting. Otherwise pull the drive and poke around.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

I have just installed my new zippered wd250 drive back into my hr10-250. I have original drive on a shelf, and am going to do a backup on it later. 
Just minutes ago I booted and rebooted my hacked hr10-250, got the hardware message right away, then I ran guided setup. I also cannot connect via network with fa120, and also get no lights on either usb port. If you figured out the problem, please help out a newbie.

On another note, once I backup my original wd250 to a fat32, can I use this hard drive on my R10 ?


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

reran the zipper fresh, and got a light on the fa-120 now. I also cleared and deleted everything and can record programs, also the locals came in. 

BUT even with a light I cannot telnet to my hr10-250. I have an idea I need to doublecheck some setting on my hacked drive, and I have it installed in a pc booted with the ptv enhanced instant cake disk. I am so close, but I cannot connect to my tivo via the fa120. I'm just too linux illiterate to know what to even start to check. that's why I chose the zipper.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

What software do you have? Did you read the part of the Zipper instructions that said don't do a clear and delete everything? Did you install a new image? Did you answer "yes" when the Zipper asked you if there were existing recordings on your tivo you wanted to keep? Please post Zipper questions in the Zipper thread.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

rbautch said:


> What software do you have? Did you read the part of the Zipper instructions that said don't do a clear and delete everything? Did you install a new image? Did you answer "yes" when the Zipper asked you if there were existing recordings on your tivo you wanted to keep? Please post Zipper questions in the Zipper thread.


no offense, but I see many recent threads about problems with the hr10-250 and networking. I've read so much in the last week about tivos my eyes hurt. In the end I chose to use the ZIPPER for sake of ease and support. One thread, probably burried somewhere in the middle of that 200 thread post, a guy mentioned editing the "author" file. One mentions a critical missing file in the zipper for the hr10-250 networking to work.
I used a NEW IMAGE from ptv, the only one for the hr10, and I used the $5 disk for instantcake and enhancements. 
All I am lacking is the network, I can record, and NO I do NOT see in the zipper instructions where you should not clean and delete, I did, however, read that somewhere in a post, after I had cleaned and deleted.
I know I entered my tivo ip and router ip correctly in the zipper program. I also mentioned I am using a NEW drive and a NEW image, purchased from PTV. The zipper got me where I am now. I just am lacking network connectivity.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

addicted4life said:


> no offense, but I see many recent threads about problems with the hr10-250 and networking. I've read so much in the last week about tivos my eyes hurt. In the end I chose to use the ZIPPER for sake of ease and support. One thread, probably burried somewhere in the middle of that 200 thread post, a guy mentioned editing the "author" file. One mentions a critical missing file in the zipper for the hr10-250 networking to work.
> I used a NEW IMAGE from ptv, the only one for the hr10, and I used the $5 disk for instantcake and enhancements.
> All I am lacking is the network, I can record, and NO I do NOT see in the zipper instructions where you should not clean and delete, I did, however, read that somewhere in a post, after I had cleaned and deleted.
> I know I entered my tivo ip and router ip correctly in the zipper program. I also mentioned I am using a NEW drive and a NEW image, purchased from PTV. The zipper got me where I am now. I just am lacking network connectivity.


Try PTVnet. Most of the people having problems are those who can't follow directions, or did not heed the warning that the Zipper does not work with 6.3 software. There's no need to read the Zipper thread at all; you only need to read the instructions... thoroughly. You already ignored the instructions not to do a clear and delete, and to post your questions in the Zipper thread. If you figure out the third one you missed, you'll be up and running.


----------



## addicted4life (Oct 4, 2006)

rbautch said:


> Try PTVnet. Most of the people having problems are those who can't follow directions, or did not heed the warning that the Zipper does not work with 6.3 software. There's no need to read the Zipper thread at all; you only need to read the instructions... thoroughly. You already ignored the instructions not to do a clear and delete, and to post your questions in the Zipper thread. If you figure out the third one you missed, you'll be up and running.


followed the zipper instructions to the "T"

I never made it past STEP 4 part c:

telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress

I can't telnet in because my network isn't working.

I stopped with the Zipper instructions and started asking questions, hence, your zipper instructions mentioning not to clear and delete was never read because I have never made it to that step.

It also reads "If you get an error #51 on your tv screen, enter the following command: tivosh
/busybox/51killer.tcl Do not do a "clear and delete everything", even if the Instantcake directions tell you to."

Guess what ... I didn't get an error #51 so I never finished that sentence.

Lighten up a little, I've been doing the BEST I CAN.


----------



## br408408 (Dec 29, 2002)

It's always a good idea to read all the instructions all the way through once or twice to familiarize yourself with the operation before you start, not just the things that you think might pertain to your situation. This is not only true with the Zipper, but with anything the you need to use instruction to perform. It makes you better prepared for any problems that might come up.


----------



## topJ (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello,

I'm in the same place.

HR10-250
New drive.
image from PTV
boot CD from PTV

installed Zipper. success.
New FA120, power light is on, NO link light.
problem happens with 2 different FA120's on both USBs. FA120 works fine on PC.

On the PC the link light didn't come on until the driver was installed...

Could this be a driver problem on the Tivo?

If I need to put the drive back in the PC to test a few things I can do that?

Jay


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

topJ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the same place.
> 
> ...


Not a driver problem. Make sure there is a symlink from /lib/modules/ax8817x.o to /lib/modules/usbnet.o.


----------



## topJ (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. In the meantime I had purchased PTVNet and now the HR10-250 is working fine. Ethernet and all.

Jay


----------

